# It sort of developed!



## harryH (17 Feb 2014)

When I started mine I had in mind a scape and I introduced quite a lot of hardwear. I haven't done a scape before. Unfortunately (or not), all my old tendencies of yesteryear took over and once again I have the jungle look!!

I just like the natural feel so I'll keep it as it is and leave the lovely 'scapes' to all you clever people who have some stunning looking scenes. 

As you can see I wasn't allowed an open top


----------



## Jimmy Dale (18 Feb 2014)

Really nice mate, looks very lush and full.


----------



## Alastair (18 Feb 2014)

I wouldn't be complaining harry youve done a great job there. Its nice to see another old school set up done. They really are my favourite so much so that im planning one myself on another tank

Ps whats the details. Lighting dosing etc.


----------



## harryH (18 Feb 2014)

Cheers guys,

Hi Alastair,  So if you have seen any of my posts you will probably have gathered I am an older, very traditional!, member.  Actually mate I'll be 74 in April but don't tell anyone else on here !!

I came back to the hobby just recently having been out of it for around 15 years or so and have been amazed at the progress. I used to be injecting CO2 into planted set ups long before most in my area had even heard of the practice. I thought I was clued up until I found this site and realised just how much progress has been made and how the thinking has changed, so in effect it's like starting over.
I can't thank people like you enough for sharing your expertise and especially Clive who is a rock!

Right so my aquarium is a Betta Lifespace 78 which I sourced at my LFS and it is quite nice, having opti white glass and LED.

The LED is a tile of 3 rows of 33 LED lights and is made in China..... WPG? I have no idea but it was not bright enough for plants so, using past experience I added  two stick on strips, one from my LFS which I believe is marketed by Seapets at around £35 and a smaller DIY one I got from Ebay and this has given me what I would consider 'moderate' lighting. Sorry to be so vague. Lights on 8 hours daily.

Ferts... I have had the aquarium set up for just over 2 months and have been using AE Neutro + at 6 ml daily also Neutro CO2 liquid carbon at 1ml daily. Got to say I bought this before I read Clives great article on EI Salts. I immediately bought the EI salts and they have been sitting in my cupboard but now I have just finished My old stuff and have just started on the EI which I am dosing at 12 ml Macro and 12 ml Micro on alternate days.

CO2 is via a Soda stream bottle and is injected at around 3 bps  via a Bazooka mist diffuser which seems to work well. Switches off at night.

Filter is Eheim Ecco 200 ( 600 lph) which I discovered is a bit small so I added a Koralia Nano pump at 900 lph and flow looks good. This is one area that differs greatly from when I first started and it was the norm to keep water movement at a minimum, usually turning over no more that once per hour.

Substrate is Tesco with a couple of teaspoons Osmocote and a sprinkle of sphagnum moss under. (tips gained again from this site).

Water, according to Anglian Water comes out of the tap at 12-15 dKH and again I guess the PH is around 8 but I never check it. The drop counter, using 3bps CO2 is pale lime green by lights out. I change around 40% water twice a week which I think is very important.
Got to say I have had less algae problems, well none to speak of, with this set up that I ever had before.

Sorry if I've waffled but I've nothing else to do these days and in any case if people are like me they'll like to have something to read!!

Harry.


----------



## Edvet (18 Feb 2014)

Looks great Harry, which livestock do you have? Looks a great tank for some exotic species, nice and "jungly". So many nice fish can be had nowadays compared to 15 years ago


----------



## BigTom (18 Feb 2014)

Looks ace Harry. Just my cup of tea.


----------



## Edvet (18 Feb 2014)

harryH said:


> As you can see I wasn't allowed an open top


Being 75 and still married means: wel trained


----------



## harryH (18 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> Being 75 and still married means: wel trained


 
Ha Ha....steady on mate, I said 74!!!!..your right about the 'well trained' bit she's been at it since 1963!!!


----------



## harryH (18 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looks great Harry, which livestock do you have? Looks a great tank for some exotic species, nice and "jungly". So many nice fish can be had nowadays compared to 15 years ago


 
I wasn't to fussed about the livestock. Got to admit I like to concentrate on the plants, it may sound sad but I get as much pleasure sitting watching them grow as I do watching the fish!
I have 10 superb large Black Neon's. Reckon by the size they are all females. 6 red and black guppies (male) which are great as they are so active. 1 otocinclus, 5 cory Pigmaeus and a few cherry shrimp. I just introduced 6 assassin snails as I was getting over run and already they have done a great job.

I agree wholeheartedly the selection of both fish and plants is much better than a few years ago.
Harry.


----------



## faizal (12 Mar 2014)

Wow Harry... The tank looks extremely lush. I bet your fishes are thanking you for it. Such a cozy home you've got them there.


----------



## harryH (12 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Wow Harry... The tank looks extremely lush. I bet your fishes are thanking you for it. Such a cozy home you've got them
> 
> 
> Thank you Faizal.
> ...


----------



## harryH (12 Mar 2014)

Sorry, reply mixed up with quote ^^^^^^ I manage better with my tank than I do with the computer.


----------



## faizal (13 Mar 2014)

No worries Harry...that makes it the 2 of us then. Every time i need to upload a photo into photobucket it feels like i'm going in to perform a major surgery.


----------



## Alastair (14 Mar 2014)

harryH said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Hi Alastair,  So if you have seen any of my posts you will probably have gathered I am an older, very traditional!, member.  Actually mate I'll be 74 in April but don't tell anyone else on here !!
> 
> ...




Well im gobsmacked harry.  Like I said its a lovely lush little set up and 73 years young too mate? Brilliant.!!!!
Again a lovely lush set up and some very steady hands too I dare say.


----------



## harryH (14 Mar 2014)

Cheers Alastair, thanks for the kind words. Yes the hands are still steady..I THINK I'm still all coordinated 

Harry.


----------



## Sacha (14 Mar 2014)

Your tank is beautiful. This is how I envision mine looking one day


----------

